# Overdyeing this purchased yarn.... suggestions?



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

HI all,

I bought a 100% wool yarn here, where I didn't realize it had a lot of pink/purple, colors my daughter doesn't like (for a baby). 

Can you give me some suggestions on possible overdyes? I usually don't freak out about this, but: 1) I shouldn't have bought it, as I have a houseful of yarn already but not superwash wool (and I like this company); 2) I'm not experienced in color theory enough to know from what you have.."what happens when you do this to it?"; 3) it's "greyed" colors vs clear.

thank you.

(it's listed as "shrink resistant" vs superwash and indicates hand washing so...scales? no scales??)


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Even tho I do dye a lot of my yarn, I don't have a lot of useful info, regarding babies. 

I bet if you posted your question in the spinning, dyeing and weaving section you would great info.

Janallyn


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

If you have enough yarn, I would split one skein into several mini skeins and then dye each one a different colour. See which one you like. Treat it as non superwash to be on the safe side


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Because it is 100% wool it should dye well. To get rid of the purplish and pink is tricky. I would try green. If you use blue, you will still get purple, green hopefully will give you aqua, greens and blue. I only have dyed with food colors, and I like kool-ade the best and easiest to use, because you need no special tools, and it is non-toxic to use. You can try it first. Take your biggest pot. You want to use a pot that will hold all your yarn, after you have rewound into hanks and tied. Soak your tied hanks in a bowl with water and about a 1/2 cup of vinegar. You need a good concentration of dye. At least 10 packets. Dissolve in big pot about 1/2 to 3/4 full. Be sure you have enough room for your yarn. Drain wet yarn in colander, then put yarn in pot. Push yarn down and stir slightly. Bring to boil slowly over medium heat. Then turn heat off and let cool. I usually let my yarn just sit over night. Like magic the water should turn clear. That's how you know all the color that can be absorbed has been. Put yarn in colander in sink of room temp water. let it soak a bit. Rinse a few times like this. Then push out excess water, blot out with a towels, and hang to dry. Good luck.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

janallynbob said:


> Even tho I do dye a lot of my yarn, I don't have a lot of useful info, regarding babies.
> 
> I bet if you posted your question in the spinning, dyeing and weaving section you would great info.
> 
> Janallyn


that's where it's posted


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

desireeross said:


> If you have enough yarn, I would split one skein into several mini skeins and then dye each one a different colour. See which one you like. Treat it as non superwash to be on the safe side


ewwwww....very good suggestion!!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Because it is 100% wool it should dye well. To get rid of the purplish and pink is tricky. I would try green. If you use blue, you will still get purple, green hopefully will give you aqua, greens and blue. I only have dyed with food colors, and I like kool-ade the best and easiest to use, because you need no special tools, and it is non-toxic to use. You can try it first. Take your biggest pot. You want to use a pot that will hold all your yarn, after you have rewound into hanks and tied. Soak your tied hanks in a bowl with water and about a 1/2 cup of vinegar. You need a good concentration of dye. At least 10 packets. Dissolve in big pot about 1/2 to 3/4 full. Be sure you have enough room for your yarn. Drain wet yarn in colander, then put yarn in pot. Push yarn down and stir slightly. Bring to boil slowly over medium heat. Then turn heat off and let cool. I usually let my yarn just sit over night. Like magic the water should turn clear. That's how you know all the color that can be absorbed has been. Put yarn in colander in sink of room temp water. let it soak a bit. Rinse a few times like this. Then push out excess water, blot out with a towels, and hang to dry. Good luck.


thank you Linda6885! another tip was to split and experiment...very good idea and as I have a bunch of it, I'm going to do that...with many different GREENS! good suggestion.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Chemchic said:


> that's where it's posted


My bad, using my phone, which has more opinions than squirrels, everything just comes up as it chooses. It's not really selective.

Janallyn


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> HI all,
> 
> I bought a 100% wool yarn here, where I didn't realize it had a lot of pink/purple, colors my daughter doesn't like (for a baby).
> 
> ...


If you use the color that is opposite on the color wheel it will tone down the original color. The more dye you use the deeper the effect. Pink, a lighter shade of red, and purple, a mixture of red and blue, would be toned down by using green. A small amount of green dye will make the colors less bright/vibrant. More green will actually make them more brown. I always err on the side of caution and go light. You can always re-dye if it does not make enough of a change. But if you use too much dye the first time you can't go back. I like to use food coloring and vinegar for over dyeing. I start with a few drops.
I really don't see much pink in your photo, that could be my computer, But I do see a lot of green and blue, using green dye would enhance these colors making the blue come out more teal or aqua. Over dying with yellow would change the purple to a more brownish shade and the pink to an orange, the blues would become green and the greens would become a more vibrant green. 
I would just snip off a few yards and experiment with different color combinations. I'm planning on doing this with a red and purple yarn I am currently using. The colors a just a bit too intense. I'll probably use green, but I will also experiment with yellow or maybe a yellow-green.

https://www.dharmatrading.com/home/color-and-dye-chemistry.html


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Looking back at your ball of yarn, I would try knitting a swatch first. The colors look like short bursts of color which, when knit up, will visually change the look of the colors. Like in pointillist paintings where they eye blends two colors seeing the two colors as a 3rd different color.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Why don't you either exchange the yarn wherever you bought it (you only said 'here' and I don't know if that's on this site or in a store where you live) for colors that are more to your daughter's liking, or sell the yarn and replace it with better colors. That way, you'll know what you're getting and not chance ending up with yarn that is even less to your (or her) taste.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You do not want to go with green as you will get mud from the red colors as well as the blue. The best suggestion would be to get different yarn that is in the colors you daughter likes and if you have to use that yarn for some one else.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> Looking back at your ball of yarn, I would try knitting a swatch first. The colors look like short bursts of color which, when knit up, will visually change the look of the colors. Like in pointillist paintings where they eye blends two colors seeing the two colors as a 3rd different color.


Thank you Cathy B! Great dyeing lesson and I did just what you said... I knit up a swatch, it's soaking now and I'll dip one of each side in a different color and see what it looks like


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all...yes, the "here" meant from KP person. It's ok.... I'm going to try dyeing and if she doesn't like it it's okay I have tons of other yarn I can use that she'll like. But I wanted the challenge of dyeing this one also.

And KPers, if you'll notice this is a dyeing group that I'm posting in. Us dyers find this kind of challenge fun and semi exciting ????????????


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Cathy B, desireeross and Linda6885...

I took all your recommendations :sm02: thank you for taking the time to type out your knowledge.

I jumped in (which is most of the problem...just do it!) and got two gorgeous colors. I used Americolor food coloring and did a drop in a cup of hot water. The yarn sample had already been soaking in vinegar. The colors are gorgeous there's variegation due to the original yarn and I'll just fine tweak the concentration of dye!!! I love the blue which I think is called Sky Blue (I'm in the other room, it's 2am and I don't want to get up at the moment). The front piece was in yellow...ick :sm25:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Chemchic said:


> Cathy B, desireeross and Linda6885...
> 
> I took all your recommendationsð thank you for taking the time to type out your knowledge.
> 
> I jumped in (which is most of the problem...just do it!) and got two gorgeous colors. I used Americolor food coloring and did a drop in a cup of hot water. The yarn sample had already been soaking in vinegar. The colors are gorgeous there's variegation due to the original yarn and I'll just fine tweak the concentration of dye!!! I love the blue which I think is called Sky Blue (I'm in the other room, it's 2am and I don't want to get up at the moment ð).


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Nice colors. You certainly took care of that pastel pink/purple look.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> Nice colors. You certainly took care of that pastel pink/purple look.


It's gone!! I think this dye concentration was a bit high, so I'll go more slowly...will start with a lighter color. But it's real pretty! the picture doesn't show the true intensity of the dyed pieces


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> It's gone!! I think this dye concentration was a bit high, so I'll go more slowly...will start with a lighter color. But it's real pretty! the picture doesn't show the true intensity of the dyed pieces


I agree, as I said, I've learned the hard way to start light. You can always dye it a 2nd or 3rd time to increase the color, but you can't remove the color if you go to dark on the 1st try. Have fun experimenting.


----------

